# Vitamin D on KPFA's About Health



## Elfcat (Jan 5, 2010)

On today's segment of About Health on KPFA, Vitamin D was the topic. Vitamin D evidently plays a role in insulin sensitivity and, because it is fat-soluble, fat people may do well to have more of it than average.

http://aud1.kpfa.org/data/20100104-Mon1400.mp3


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a great website with information about Vitamin D. This guy spoke to our local public radio station and knows a lot about the subject.


----------



## RJI (Jan 5, 2010)

And thank you also Miss Vickie


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2010)

(.... still listening to the program...)

A couple of things I noticed off the bat.

1) Heavier people need more Vitamin D and commonly have extremely low levels of D. Probably a good idea for us to get our 25 hydroxyvitamin D levels checked and supplement accordingly. Our daily needs will be higher so we need to keep that in mind when supplementing.

2) Vitamin D receptors exist on every cell of the body so it's necessary to every cell's activity.

3) Vitamin D is very useful for preventing and treating diabetes by a) decreasing insulin sensitivity (and insulin resistance also causes weight gain, particularly abdominal weight gain which is associated with higher morbidity and mortality), and b) helping the Beta cells in the pancreas work better to produce insulin. (Once those cells burn out, we become dependent on insulin to regulate our glucose so I would imagine that anything that helps those cells work better and last longer is a good thing).

4) Possible link between Vitamin D and Fibromyalgia. Many of the symptoms attributed to Fibromyalgia also mimic those in Vitamin D deficiency. So for our friends with Fibro, having those levels checked would be a good idea.

There were many other good points that were made. It was a great show -- thanks, Elfcat, for posting it!

They didn't provide the URL for the doc who was on, but I searched it and found it here. He also mentioned an organization called Grass Roots Health that will test for Vitamin D inexpensively, and there's a link to that website from his site, which also has a lot of good information, including cancer maps.


----------



## Sliver (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooowwww, I like what D3 has done for me. Thanks for the links. 

I take 8000ius of D3 a day in order to reach a healthy testing level between 60 to 70 ng/ml. Much of what I learned about D3 came from cardiologist, Dr Davis's blog.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so all about the Vitamin D, I take mega doses in the winter and in the summer, I make sure to sit in the sun for 10-15 minutes each day. It's made a huge difference in just about everything....


----------



## Red (Jan 11, 2010)

Just found out I'm low in this recently, makes sense, thanks for posting.


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2010)

DeniseW said:


> I am so all about the Vitamin D, I take mega doses in the winter and in the summer, I make sure to sit in the sun for 10-15 minutes each day. It's made a huge difference in just about everything....



Denise, what's the difference you feel?

I know I get a sense of physical and emotional wellbeing sitting out in the sun (I have a comfortable bench outside my bedroom door that I love to sit on), and always have ... kinda like a tingle? I used to work on getting a tan, but no longer do that; it sure is nice to sit outside for a half-hour or so in the sun, though. I wonder now if it's my Vitamin D meter being filled ... :happy:


----------

